
Easy-Peasy Deep Learning and Convolutional Networks with Keras – Part 2 - ricardoazambuja
http://ricardodeazambuja.com/deep_learning/2017/03/05/easy-peasy_conv_deep_learning_two/
======
ricardoazambuja
Very simple tutorial series showing how to go from multilayer perceptrons to
convolutional nets using Keras and Kaggle's Dogs vs Cats dataset.

